# Sirius Signal Strength



## TERRYB2241 (Dec 1, 2006)

Living in eastern Pennsylvania for almost 2 months Sirius Testerial Ground Repeaters have been down. Because of this I can not listen to Sirius in a building unless the antenna is outside. Also when going under bridges and traveling where there are high buildings the signal cuts out. I was told that it would be fixed in a week back in October. Still not fixed.


----------

